# Mixing Larger Amounts for Pollen Patties



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

I use an inexpensive electric cement mixer. Works fine. I put the water in first, then sugar to make a 1:1 mix and then a 50lb bag of dry pollen sub. Add dry sub till the pollen mix falls free from the drum of the mixer as it spins. It looks drier than it really is and it comes out very easily. I dump it into a large plastic tub after I add enough canola oil to coat all the surfaces. Cover with plastic so it doesn't dry out. I put a pound or so on a generous sheet of wax paper so the patty is covered on both sides. Works well.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I made up a few thousand lbs of protien patty with a low speed drill and a mortar mixer. I make up 100 lbs at a time. Takes time, but it works and it's cheap


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Chip and Ian both methods seem like they will work well. Chip- you ever use the cement mixer for cement work? I have concrete to mix, so that might be the ticket.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Yep but for very small batches and not for 'regular' cement work. I used it to pour 20 lb weights for deep dropping when we fish in the Gulf of Mexico each summer. Need to get bait down 1500 feet quick. Poured it in 4 inch plastic pipe so it doesn't scratch up the bottom of the boat. My mixer is pretty light and probably wouldn't hold up well for real cement work but it will mix up 100lb of sub pretty quick!


----------

